# أفضل شركة تنظيم فعاليات في الامارات ابوظبي 2019



## يور تسويق (17 أكتوبر 2018)

*




نهتم بالحدث ليخرج في أبهي صورة ترضيكم وترضينا علي أرض الامارات العربية المتحدة

سمارت ايديز نحن أفضل شركه تنظيم فعاليات وتأجير معدات الفعاليات في الإمارات ابوظبي إيفنت واي 

خدماتنا متنوعه لتغطي كامل الحدث منذ الوهلة الاولي للتعاقد وحتي مابعد إنتهاء الحدث 


نقدم خدمات إيجار معدات الحدث كامله من كاميرات ومعدات الصوت والاضاءة ومسارح ومقاعد فاخرة ومؤائد الطعام وإيجار القاعات
وايضا خدمات منفصله ك تنظيم المعارض الدولية والمؤتمرات والندوات الدولية



















تواصلوا معنا بشكل فوري علي الايميل او من خلال الجوال او تطبيق الواتس اب
566207545 971
[email protected] 
[email protected]​*


----------

